# Dream



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Today 2 years ago we lost you my handsome loving boy, Life hasn't ever been the same since you left at the shocking age of 2 year and 10 month old. I cant write a tribute to you that would be good enough. you where so beautiful and loving and I was so proud to be your owner and get to know you.


Rest in Peace my special man Love always


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

He was a Beautiful Boy. Life can be so unfair.
He will live in your Heart for ever.

I really do hope when the time comes for us we will meet up with them again.

Hugs to you!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

RIP lovely Dream - it's never easy when you lose one so young  but you still have the cherished memories of your gorgeous boy.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> RIP lovely Dream - it's never easy when you lose one so young  but you still have the cherished memories of your gorgeous boy.


im also lucky that I have his sister who is doing brilliant, she will be 5 in october


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_my heart goes out to you, i know what your going through, after losing Smokey at only two years old this year, try to remember the good times with him, thats what i do, and give his picture a kiss, xxxxx_


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:sad: They do leave such a big paw print on our hearts.

RIP Beautiful Dream xxx


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Dream was very beautiful. He looks very like my Oscar
It is tribute enough to know that two years on he is not forgotten. 
RIP dear Dream and hugs to those you have left behind.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Thankyou so much everyone who took the time to comment. he was one special cat. I cant describe how beautiful he was, I am so sorry to anyone else who has lost cats so young.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

RIP Dream beautiful cat (((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Gosh that has gone fast! Run free beautiful Dream xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

He's a beautiful boy & I'm so sorry he was taken at such a young age


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> He's a beautiful boy & I'm so sorry he was taken at such a young age


Cancer is such a horrible thing, I so wish they could find a cure


----------



## solosdad (Jul 2, 2011)

rip little dream safe from harm and running free 
resting by the little tree 
with your friends from around running free
the sun is shinning down on you 
to make you feel young and true 
rip little dream safe from harm and running free 
waiting for that day for us to be once again reunited together
forever


my attempt of a poem so sorry for your loss hugs to you and your family


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Dream is burried in the front garden so I still get to talk to him/remember him, we found a rose called "sweet Dream" that is on top of his grave, His sister Dotty helps me get through the day, it was the hardest decision I have ever had to make letting my baby go.


----------



## solosdad (Jul 2, 2011)

aww that sounds really nice ive got a peace lily which weve renamed solos lily and its got 2 bright white flowers on it and theyve been flowerd for a few weeks now weve got a small picture of our solo and his collor wrapped around it with his name tag showing and we often talk to the plant i know sounds daft but its the only way of dealing with our loss even though our 11 week old kitten drives us mad and we love the bones of him hell never replace my solo i feel for you and your loss my sympathys with you and your family at this sad time god bless x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

solosdad said:


> aww that sounds really nice ive got a peace lily which weve renamed solos lily and its got 2 bright white flowers on it and theyve been flowerd for a few weeks now weve got a small picture of our solo and his collor wrapped around it with his name tag showing and we often talk to the plant i know sounds daft but its the only way of dealing with our loss even though our 11 week old kitten drives us mad and we love the bones of him hell never replace my solo i feel for you and your loss my sympathys with you and your family at this sad time god bless x


its not daft at all I am so sorry for your loss too, If ever you need to chat about Solo you can always PM me, if that will help, people cope with loss different ways x


----------



## solosdad (Jul 2, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> its not daft at all I am so sorry for your loss too, If ever you need to chat about Solo you can always PM me, if that will help, people cope with loss different ways x


thanks for that ill remember that you take care x


----------

